#ubuntu-sv 2012-06-27
<sweettuxy> =) bu
<mikebradley> :D
<mikebradley> Hola a todos :D
<mikebradley> BTW quiene estan vivos aqui? XD
<sweettuxy> jejej yo estaba jaja
#ubuntu-sv 2016-07-02
<jose__> hiii
